# Homebrew wax



## mikeyfraser20 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi 

I'm looking at making some homebrew wax.

What will I need to make the wax and scent and colour it?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Read through the homebrew section, there is a load of info in there!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Read the wax works thread buddy


----------



## mikeyfraser20 (Aug 5, 2013)

Cheers guys.


----------

